
Show HN: This book can hold fire without burning itself up - marvindanig
https://bubbl.in/book/fisheye-placebo-introduction-by-wenqing-yan/19
======
exolymph
The pages flipped automatically in really weird way for me. Also, tbh, not a
fan of the gimmicky headline.

~~~
marvindanig
You tried to scroll up/down?

Check the url. See if it is not what's said on the headline? Sure the
headline's a bit show off, but gimmick or a false claim. Nope.

Edit: Just checked that you run a cyberpunk newsletter. Guess we hit _just_
the right person on HN to show this off to! :-)

Eagerly waiting for more thoughts on the comics from you -- and wondering if
there's a way for us to circulate it among your subscribers/readers?

~~~
exolymph
The art is beautiful, but I'd way prefer a PDF in terms of reading experience.

~~~
marvindanig
PDF..? Yikes, no waaaay! I'd prefer webcomics over pesky little business
documents any day. Any day!

Thanks for liking the artwork :-)

